# streamline



## mwebber (Jun 3, 2014)

I understand there are new procedures in place. Can someone confirm if:

- I need to submit copies of each FBAR filed or it is sufficient just to submit them to the Treasury?

- Form 8938 - when is the first year this needs to be filed for? Is it for 2011 tax year or 2012 tax year?

- Can I send the package via DHL or UPS so I have confirmation of the receipt? 

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The IRS's instructions for their streamlined program are pretty clear, but I'll answer the couple questions that are answered elsewhere at the IRS's Web site.

You file Form 8938 for tax years when Form 8938 existed and when you were required to file Form 8938 (because you met the filing threshold). Tax Year 2011 was the first year Form 8938 existed (for most individuals).

You can send your forms to the IRS via registered or certified mail, and that would provide confirmation of receipt, too. There's no need to spend money on an expensive service if that's all you need. Royal Mail's "International Tracked" letter service looks like a relatively good deal at £8.48 for up to 100 grams, to pick an example. If UPS or DHL charge less, great, but I doubt it.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

For the FBAR forms, although they must be filed electronically, we recommend including copies of the forms along with your Streamlined submission.

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------

